# Is the Taste Finger Licking Good?



## endlessgrief

I have yet to meet a woman who likes the taste of semen. But there has to be women out there who really do. Any women out there that love the taste?


----------



## that_girl

After Hubs' vasectomy, he has no real taste and no longer has that snotty texture. I love swallowing now and it doesn't make me gag.

I just wish it was cold LOL...need to put him on ice.


----------



## YinPrincess

Of the handful of times I've tasted my husband, I never found the taste to be as bad as the smell - and his smell definitely isn't as strong as some of my exes.

I think this is in part, due to his diet. I'm a vegetarian, and although he isn't, he consumes much less animal protein than the average person, (maybe twice a week or so).

We love fresh veggies and fruit and are mindful to stay away from fatty and greasy foods. I can definitely tell if he's been consuming more of these types of things, based on smell alone! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief

that_girl said:


> After Hubs' vasectomy, he has no real taste and no longer has that snotty texture. I love swallowing now and it doesn't make me gag.
> 
> I just wish it was cold LOL...need to put him on ice.


Very funny! Snotty Texture! Priceless and so true!

Okay, I have a visual of you sitting by a pool with a large semen ****tail on ice with an umbrella in the glass.


----------



## YinPrincess

endlessgrief said:


> Very funny! Snotty Texture! Priceless and so true!
> 
> Okay, I have a visual of you sitting by a pool with a large semen ****tail on ice with an umbrella in the glass.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

it's very similar in composition and texture of raw egg whites, so if you dig those...


of course you could always get creative...Natural Harvest - A Collection of Semen-Based Recipes by Fotie Photenhauer (Paperback) - Lulu


----------



## CandieGirl

AR - Gross.

Here is a good question: How many of you MEN like your own taste, or have even bothered tasting (and swallowing) it.

Personally? No likey...!


----------



## YinPrincess

My hubby hates his own stuff, and hell no! Won't taste it! LoL!

My ex was very kinky and didn't mind himself at all. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Forgot to say, dh better be sitting down when he calls today and asks, "What are you making for dinner tonight?"
> 
> Be careful what you ask for? LOL


:lol: :lol: :iagree: :iagree: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## anotherguy

Watch, and learn.. 

Ron White - Chocolate - YouTube


----------



## CandieGirl

....lugie....


----------



## PBear

CandieGirl said:


> AR - Gross.
> 
> Here is a good question: How many of you MEN like your own taste, or have even bothered tasting (and swallowing) it.
> 
> Personally? No likey...!


I have no issues going down on my GF after I've cum in her, and if I've cum on her, I'll sometimes lick some up and give it to her that way. She seems to enjoy that, says she likes the taste etc, and I figure since I've come to enjoy her giving me BJ's and swallowing, it's pretty hypocritical of me to balk at my own cum. She's the first partner I've done any of this kind of stuff with.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz

My wife used to say it is all a question of her state of mind. If she is not horny it has zero appeal. But if she is very charged up, she used to say she liked the idea of tasting it. Sometimes it was about being "dirty and nasty' in a good way, and other times it was about "sharing" each others bodies. BTW she liked to kiss after I gave her oral.

But she primarily liked swallowing, not for the taste but because it made her feel "all warm and gooey inside".

After her orgasm, I doubt she would have any interest in a little semen with her glass of wine.


----------



## YinPrincess

Now this is not a thread to read before breakfast! Hahaaa!!!

Love Ron White, though! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy

stritle said:


> ok, you just wrecked egg whites for me...................


I had a (very gay) colleague try grossing a bunch of us out with comments about this before breakfast in a conference one time. It actually worked for a few of them who wouldn't eat eggs that morning after his comments.

Didn't work on me. It's not because I thought it was appetizing. It's just that I grew up farming and hunting and that's far from the grossest thing I've had to deal with before breakfast, and far from the grossest thing I've had to think about what I was going to eat .


----------



## shy_guy

that_girl said:


> After Hubs' vasectomy, he has no real taste and no longer has that *snotty texture.* I love swallowing now and it doesn't make me gag.


So I guess if a person likes oysters, sea urchins, or even egg whites, that's not so much of an issue.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Men ejaculate. Get over it.


----------



## Cherry

anotherguy said:


> Watch, and learn..
> 
> Ron White - Chocolate - YouTube


Always been a fan of Ron White 

I am amazed that as much as guys love BJ's, something like this hasn't been invented. Sure there's flavored stuff you can put on, but it doesn't mask the end result well (snotty, hot stuff).


----------



## anotherguy

Runs like Dog said:


> Men ejaculate. Get over it.


Laugh. 

Not all women relish the taste. Get over it.


----------



## shy_guy

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If they eat lots of chocolate and fruit, it's supposed to make it taste sweeter.


Diet coke, or any drinks with artificial sweeteners. Your body will digest the sugars in fruit or other foods, but it doesn't digest those artificial sweeteners. The diet coke is what we've found sweetens it.


----------



## Lionelhutz

My wife used to say if I had some alcohol earlier in the evening it would taste sweet.


----------



## 67flh

another reason to drink more..lol


----------



## Love Song

Almostrecovered said:


> it's very similar in composition and texture of raw egg whites, so if you dig those...
> 
> 
> of course you could always get creative...Natural Harvest - A Collection of Semen-Based Recipes by Fotie Photenhauer (Paperback) - Lulu


OMG before I read this i thought you were a guy...


----------



## shy_guy

Kathrn89 said:


> I haven't tasted my husband's yet. I've only tasted semen once before and it didn't stay down.... So it sort of turned me off to the whole idea of swallowing. I'm trying to get over it and try it again because I know my husband would like me to try again, and I want to try again too. Hopefully his won't make me sick.


As hard as it is to stay under control when both people are in passion, if it is something that triggers your gag, you don't have to try to go all the way from gag to getting used to it in one step. If you let your husband know ahead of time what you're trying to do, he's much more likely to be patient with you as you warm up to it. I can't think of it being pleasant if you gag or puke again, but maybe a step at a time like playing with it first, maybe rubbing it on your lips one time, and these slow steps help you acclimate so that you can get to a point where you don't mind having it in your mouth, then it no longer causes such strong reactions when you think of swallowing it.

You have to understand I'm giving directions from the outside here - things I know I would have recognized as my lady warming up to it. The ladies will probably give better suggestions on what actually works or has worked to warm up to it.


----------



## YinPrincess

Why oh why did my husband have to cut me off?

I have been sooo curious and anxious to try and work my way up to swallowing. 

Oh well. His loss, I guess. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby

My wife has told me I have the cleanest c*m she has ever tasted. Not quite sure how to take that.. 

Anyway, she won't kiss me after I go down on her or vice versa. I have sort-of tasted my own but never full on...


----------



## anotherguy

YinPrincess said:


> Why oh why did my husband have to cut me off?
> 
> I have been sooo curious and anxious to try and work my way up to swallowing.
> 
> Oh well. His loss, I guess. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh no!


----------



## Almostrecovered

I once took some zinc and my wife said it tasted metallic


and she won't blow me when we have asparagus, good thing I do the grocery shopping


----------



## Runs like Dog

anotherguy said:


> Laugh.
> 
> Not all women relish the taste. Get over it.


In the words of the great Roger Sterling when asked what women want - 

"Who cares?"


----------



## that_girl

When he comes, make sure his penis is in the back of your throat and swallow instantly.

Works for me. I barely have to deal.


----------



## Enchantment

endlessgrief said:


> I have yet to meet a woman who likes the taste of semen. But there has to be women out there who really do. Any women out there that love the taste?


Can't say that I *love* the taste, but I don't think my H tastes or smells that bad - it's more the consistency of it that gets to me.


----------



## Lionelhutz

Almostrecovered said:


> it's very similar in composition and texture of raw egg whites, so if you dig those...
> 
> 
> of course you could always get creative...Natural Harvest - A Collection of Semen-Based Recipes by Fotie Photenhauer (Paperback) - Lulu


I would have assumed this was a joke, and it still may be, but I remember reading a reference to the fact that some people cook and eat afterbirth


----------



## Enchantment

Lionelhutz said:


> I would have assumed this was a joke, and it still may be, but I remember reading a reference to the fact that some people cook and eat afterbirth




Okay, now ... I just ate lunch, Lionel.


----------



## that_girl

I have friends that have cooked and eaten the placenta. They din't have baby blues or any of those symptoms after baby. Their hormones were level after birth and they seemed to heal much quicker.

I wouldn't do it, but I don't knock women who do. They say it tastes like liver and they put it in dishes. Some women I know ever encapsulate their placenta (pill form) so they have natural hormones after the baby is born. Makes sense. Still nasty, but makes sense.


----------



## Lionelhutz

Enchantment said:


> Okay, now ... I just ate lunch, Lionel.


LOL, lucky you because I was just about to and now for some reason, nothing seems that appealling


----------



## frustr8dhubby

Oh come on, a little placenta on rye sounds good about now...


----------



## YinPrincess

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's what we're having for dinner. Afterbirth and peas.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane

Almostrecovered said:


> it's very similar in composition and texture of raw egg whites, so if you dig those...


Egg whites with a shot of chlorine mixed in. Bizzare stuff.

I like giving my bf bj's, but I really don't like the taste (or smell) at all. Fortunately, most times, it's usually mild enough that I can manage it ok.


----------



## southern wife

OMG! I'm so sorry I came back into this thread!


----------



## Runs like Dog

If it smells like chlorine he has a problem. If it tastes like chlorine then you know what chlorine tastes like and you have a bigger problem.


----------



## 381917

I don't mind the taste or texture of my husbands.


----------



## southern wife

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Salty semen shooters. I'll serve those at my next dinner party also, right after the graphic childbirth video.


Don't for get the lime wedges!  :smthumbup:


----------



## LemonLime

Not going to say I LOVE the taste but I dont hate it. The thickness is another story.


----------



## larry.gray

that_girl said:


> After Hubs' vasectomy, he has no real taste and no longer has that snotty texture. I love swallowing now and it doesn't make me gag.
> 
> I just wish it was cold LOL...need to put him on ice.


Hmm, that makes getting one seem even more worthwhile! :smthumbup:


----------



## Complexity

Get your man to eat Pineapples or Papayas and cut out any foods that have sulphur. A diet with plenty of water helps too. 

Wife told me it's much much better after that.


----------



## 381917

The phrase just skeeves me out.


----------

